# Cold Creek Steelhead Bite????



## SmittyN330

Okay, so I am headed out to Sandusky on Thursday evening, and staying there for at least a night. I will be fishing Cold Creek most likely either Friday or Saturday. Are the chrome in and biting in Cold Creek? Hoping to hook up with some. Also, how are the resident browns, rainbows, and brooks biting? Any pictures/stories are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Eagle Eye

I haven't been up there this year but I've caught some nice trout out of there. Using a split shot and piece of corn or cheese. I have some pics of the fish on my photo page. Good luck .


----------



## Lucky36

The way it looks, I might get rained out tomorrow. Pretty good chance I'll see you there. Good luck!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

went this morning to cold creek, very very slow fishing for this place, landed a 6 pound female steelie up by the mouth and a dink rainbow up by the falls and missed 1 or 2 bites. Not much going on. two other guys drove all the way from Michigan and got skunked. :F


----------



## Lundfish

The water there has been very very low this year...the whole year. Now especially with any sort of west wind. I find it extremely odd that anyone from Michigan would want to go there. They have almost uncountable rivers and streams loaded with steelhead right now. I guess if they're right on the line maybe CC is the closest.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Lundfish said:


> The water there has been very very low this year...the whole year. Now especially with any sort of west wind. I find it extremely odd that anyone from Michigan would want to go there. They have almost uncountable rivers and streams loaded with steelhead right now. I guess if they're right on the line maybe CC is the closest.



I never understood it either, Michigan like ohio is a gold mine for steelies im sure. and it seems like too long of a haul, Ive seen people from out of state there on a few occasions though. Then again I used to live 5 minutes from CC and now I live 8 minutes from vermilion river and its sister creeks So I never felt the need to travel too far. Maybe its the old days of 30-50 fish days in the spring that they remember?


----------



## salmon king

Cold creek trout camp. Are liars ... they say that it never freezes over.... that is BS..I went there one day and to my dismay.... it was frozen...
I wish I would have taken a pic of it and.sent it to.the fish and game finder.magazine.... oh yea.here it comes I here the haters now..lol..


Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

lol theres a difference between being a hater and posting information about a subject being discussed on an online forum.  Ive only fished it for 10 years and have never personally seen it freeze even on the coldest days of the season.


----------



## salmon king

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> lol theres a difference between being a hater and posting information about a subject being discussed on an online forum.  Ive only fished it for 10 years and have never personally seen it freeze even on the coldest days of the season.


I know it usually doesn't freeze over even in the cold...but that day we went at first light and thar was about as cold as I have ever been steelheading and if you knew me you would be like dam man thatss cold.....


Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Don Camp

salmon king said:


> Cold creek trout camp. Are liars ... they say that it never freezes over.... that is BS..I went there one day and to my dismay.... it was frozen...
> I wish I would have taken a pic of it and.sent it to.the fish and game finder.magazine.... oh yea.here it comes I here the haters now..lol..
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well Blue Hole water is mixed with regular creek water on it's trip to Sandusky Bay...


----------



## Don Camp

Don Camp said:


> Well Blue Hole water is mixed with regular creek water on it's trip to Sandusky Bay...





Don Camp said:


> Well Blue Hole water is mixed with regular creek water on it's trip to Sandusky Bay...


Blue Hole water by itself can't freeze at 48 F, j/s


----------



## 1MoreKast

....this thread is 8 years old man lol


----------



## Flathead76

1MoreKast said:


> ....this thread is 8 years old man lol


Bump


----------



## Don Camp

1MoreKast said:


> ....this thread is 8 years old man lol


WHO CARES, THE THREAD IS STILL HERE TO REPLY TO!


----------

